# Cyclogest



## Gaffo (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm going through a mock cycle at the moment for ED.  I'm taking cyclogest vaginally and I don't seem to be absorbing it all.  Is this something to be concerned about?

Grateful for a response.

Gaffo


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Gaffo,

Not sure what you mean by absorbing it all. Have you had levels taken indicating low levels of progesterone? Or are you just meaning that the pessary doesn't completely dissolve?

If it's the latter then this is perfectly normal. The drug is all absorbed within 20 mins at most but the actual pessary is made of a low melting point wax and all it does is turn into a runny goo and flow back out again   Cyclogest are seriously messy   Always advisable to wear pant liners 

Hope this helps
Maz x


----------



## Gaffo (Jun 22, 2009)

Maz

Yes i meant that I don't seem to be fully absorbing the pressary.  If it absorbs in twenty mins that's fine.  Thought it wasn't doing it's job.

Thanks for the reply.

Gaffo


----------

